# need a HH160 Tecumseh governor photo



## houseboater1937 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a Bolens HH160 with a Tecumseh 16 HP engine. The governor has been disconnected . All the parts are still there but I do not know how to reconnect them. Does anyone have a photo of how it goes to-gether so I can see what goes where.

Any help with this would be appreciated. I can be contacted at [email protected] 

Houseboater1937


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

find the tecumseh model number and type number so I can look it up for you. Thanks


----------



## houseboater1937 (Jan 9, 2009)

Bolens 16 HP tecumseh
Spec # 170056
Serial # 1315E

Walbro LMH carb
885386

I hope these are the numbers you are looking for


Thanks

Doug
houseboater1937


----------

